# cpu fan speed



## hell is here (Mar 7, 2012)

hiii i have a problem with my cpu fan speed when i turn on then cpu speed is 990 rpm and after one or two hours it goes up to 1365 rpm maximum and i have noticed 870 rpm minimum. so please tell me  what is the problem and suggest me 

i have core2duo E7500 2.93ghz


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2012)

This is normal. Fan speed is dynamically controlled with temperature and load. is there any major overheating issue?


----------



## hell is here (Mar 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> This is normal. Fan speed is dynamically controlled with temperature and load. is there any major overheating issue?



their is no major heating issue but when i see my friends pc then when he starts pc then spu fan is 2200rpm and isaw a minimun of only 1368 rpm he has same configuaration as i have  if there is any problem with my cpu fan ane friend advised to change heatsink and fan


----------



## fz8975 (Mar 7, 2012)

try changing fan speed mode from BIOS ....
where from did you read the readings (BIOS or a software) ?


----------



## hell is here (Mar 7, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> try changing fan speed mode from BIOS ....
> where from did you read the readings (BIOS or a software) ?



i used software.that is AIDA64 Extreme Edition if there is a need to change cpu fan then pleeze help me my motherboard is asus p5-g41tmlx


----------



## Minion (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't change anything unless you are facing overheating issues.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2012)

@ OP - download and run HWinfo in background .. launch some cpu intensive app like a cinebench 11.5 benchmark run and post the HWinfo screenshot here.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 23, 2012)

do as @topgear told and report back, BTW what is ur cpu temp in idle ?


----------



## hell is here (Mar 25, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> do as @topgear told and report back, BTW what is ur cpu temp in idle ?



my cpu temprature in idle is 40 degree celsius and fan speed is 1265 rpm and yesterday i had an error on boot= "cpu fan error"  but my cpu fan is working i got this message and asked to press f1 to resume i had adviced by friend to change cpu fan my motherboard is asus p5g41-tmlx


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2012)

cpu fan error usually shows up when cpu fan is either stopped or spinning at a very low speed.

Your cpu fan is spinning at 1365 ( max speed ! ) but this should be around 2200-2500 - so clean up up the cpu Heat sink fan and see if it runs at higher speed or not and do post the HWinfo screenshot like I asked on post no. 7.


----------



## hell is here (Mar 25, 2012)

topgear said:


> cpu fan error usually shows up when cpu fan is either stopped or spinning at a very low speed.
> 
> Your cpu fan is spinning at 1365 ( max speed ! ) but this should be around 2200-2500 - so clean up up the cpu Heat sink fan and see if it runs at higher speed or not and do post the HWinfo screenshot like I asked on post no. 7.



i had cleaned my cpu fan many times. i am unable to post because when i attach a file, then click on upload button it always fails. so pleeze tell me your gmail or yahoo email id so that i can post images


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 25, 2012)

^^use any image hosting sites like ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting.


----------



## hell is here (Mar 25, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^use any image hosting sites like ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting.



thanks for help 

the link is    
ImageShack® - Register



hell is here said:


> thanks for help
> 
> the link is
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2012)

it's only the software app that is showing the wrong values - just rename the Chasis1 as Cpu Fan and vice versa and this will be fixed


----------



## hell is here (Mar 26, 2012)

topgear said:


> it's only the software app that is showing the wrong values - just rename the Chasis1 as Cpu Fan and vice versa and this will be fixed



its not only hwinfo software shows this but i had tried many software all of them shows cpu fan speed is low


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 26, 2012)

Have you checked Fan speed in BIOS?


----------



## hell is here (Mar 26, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Have you checked Fan speed in BIOS?



yes i had checked the speed in bios and my friend has also same motherboard,processor and also same amount of ram but his cpu fan speed is normally 1855rpm


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 26, 2012)

BIOS cant be wrong. So I guess your fan is screwed.


----------



## hell is here (Mar 26, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> BIOS cant be wrong. So I guess your fan is screwed.



so what i should do should i change the cpu fan


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2012)

^^ yes. go for something like Hyper 212 Evo or TX3. you can use it with future processors in case you upgrade.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

@ OP - even with a malfunctioned cpu fan your cpu load temp is still in cool zone even in this HoT summer season ... where do you live ?? or you have an AC in the room ??


----------



## hell is here (Mar 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - even with a malfunctioned cpu fan your cpu load temp is still in cool zone even in this HoT summer season ... where do you live ?? or you have an AC in the room ??



i live in korba chhattisgarh .. and dont have AC in the room but i had opened  one side of panel in cabinet.


----------

